# computer crashes randomly, stays on but unresponsive



## dazy (May 5, 2010)

Hello. First of all I apologize for the really long post. I want to provide as much info as I can but I don't know what's important. I'm really hoping someone might be able to help me, I'm running out of ideas on what to do. My new computer was operating fine for the first 5 months, I used it mostly to play graphic intensive video games. I'm familiar with computer hardware but by no means an expert. Here is what I know:

Operating system: Windows 7
Motherboard: 686 Amibios (right?)
CPU: AMD Phenom X4 64 bit
8GB RAM (need to check manufacturer)
Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 4650 (4GB dedicated memory)
Power Supply: FSP300-60THA
Hard Drive: Hitachi HDT72101 

Since new years of 2010, it's been crashing randomly. The monitor would loose connection, giving me the "No sync" or "no connection detected" type of message. The computer, however, is still on. The fans are spinning and hard drive light is on (but not flashing). It's unresponsive to keyboard/mouse stimuli and must be reset via holding down the power button.

This would happen mostly when I play video games. There is no telling how long I can play before it crashes, around 1-2 hours, and up to 4 if I'm lucky. I noticed that it stays on longer if it's just been turned on after a long period of shut off. After the first crash it will start crashing more frequently: If I manually restart it and try to play games again, it would quickly crash within 5-20 minutes. If I'm not playing video games and simply browsing the net, it lasts longer but WILL eventually crash. If I leave it on in idle it will still eventually crash. 

At first I thought it was over heating. I got a Zalman VGA fan on my video card. That seemed to help, as the computer can now last longer before crashing, and it's a lot more stable if I don't do anything "drastic" like copy 4gb of files and surf the internet at the same time.  BUT it will still crash. I installed SpeedFan to monitor the temperatures, and the temps are considered OK to low from what I've been reading in forums. For example right now in idle it shows
Temp1: 33C
Temp2: 43C
Temp3: 42C
Core: 27C
During game play Temp1 climbs up to about 51C but none of the temperatures go over 55C. 
Also I used Catalyst Control center to monitor video card temperature, and it stays in the range of 35 - 45C. 

I have no idea what's causing this. I THINK it might be one of 3 things but again I'm no expert. This is only from reading a lot of google searches:
a)RAM. I read a lot of cases similar to mine where people are suggesting RAM problems. I tired but the bios won't let me turn up the voltage by 0.1V as some suggested. It could be compatibility issues but I really don't want to replace 4 sticks of 2GB ram if I don't know for sure.
b)Power supply. From what I gather 300W is not a lot for a computer with powerful specs like mine. But none of the symptoms match what I read as a power supply failure. 
c)Video card. The video card has 4gb of ram. Does that make it a potential source of problems?

What should I do? I don't want to start replacing things until I know for sure what's causing the problem. 

Thanks you for reading this far. And thanks in advance for trying to help. ray:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

First AMiBIOS is not your motherboard that is the people who made the BIOS.

download cpu-z and it should tell you the make of motherboard

secondly FSP power supplies are rubbish and this would be my first suspect in your issues and you are correct 300w is not enough you should be running a good make of power supply such as corsair or seasonic and it should be atleast 550w I would recommend a corsair 650TX.

Third filling all four ram slots can cause voltage issues and there is no need in more than 4GB anyway.

Fourth go into your BIOS and post the voltages relating to 3.3v, 12v and 5v

Fifth DO NOT USE SPEED FAN FOR TEMPERATURES as it's name suggests it is used for reading the speed of fans. It is not an accurate temperature tool. You should use the BIOS to be more accurate. Apps that are good are core temp which you can download for free.

Sixth is this pc one you had built for you or does it actually have a model number and make? because you said you can't access the BIOS to change any voltages for your ram this would suggest to me that it is an eom pc such as a dell or compaq. If you can tell us the model number then this would help us help you.


----------



## dazy (May 5, 2010)

Okay I don't have time to get the temperatures while playing something so I'll post that later.
Core temp at idle reads 30C

This computer is a gift. Model: Gateway DX4300

I installed CPU-Z...
motherboard: Gateway RS780
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. P01-A1

There's a bunch of voltages listed so I'm just going to give them all in case that helps.
+1.1V: 1.248V
+3.3V: 3.220V
+5.0V: 5.004V
+12V: 11.712V
5VSB: 4.977V
VBAT 3.328V

I'm going to take out 2 memory sticks as you suggested. 

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The 300W PSU is not sufficient for the 4670 GPU that requires a minimum 400W system power. 

SeaSonic S12II 620 $90: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX $90: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

Filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can cause Voltage issues and 4GB of RAM is more than enough.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

As Tyree said plus your 12v is too low. You need to replace the psu with one of the ones Tyree suggested.


----------



## dazy (May 5, 2010)

Ok as suggested I went out and bought a 630W Raidmax power supply, they didn't have the models suggested plus it was a good deal after $40 rebate... and that solved the problem! It also had a huge LED fan to boot and now my computer is extra cool. 

THANK YOU for all your help! ray:ray::grin::grin::smile::smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Don't count on the Raidmax lasting long. They are very low quality.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep raidmax are rubbish but atleast you know the issue now.


----------

